# Greyhound/Saluki type crosses



## gerbilgirl (11 December 2009)

We're still on the lookout for another doggy 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

But since I have about 6 months to find a breed I like I'm really looking into it  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

So here's the list of breeds I've looked at:
Greyhound
Saluki
Border Collie
Whippet

I'd like to see pictures of and hear about different combinations of these breeds. No offence to anyone  
	
	
		
		
	


	




, but I'm not keen on wirey hair, especially round the face as is often in lurcher types.

I'd like something that's likely to get to about 26"-30". Agility potential would also be great, so I'd love to hear about agility especially with Salukis!

Of course I'm not looking at specific dogs yet, just the breed mixtures!


----------



## ucmeicu (11 December 2009)

Maybe you could givethese a ring they are the saluki http://www.salukiclub.co.uk/society  .... When you are looking there are always plenty of pups usually on pound puppies,  dogs blog  have loads of rescue pups dogs, look in the right hand column, there are lurchers, saluki crosses and purebreds. many tears have pups and dogs, all depends which area you are in.


----------



## 2Greys (11 December 2009)

I have greyhounds the laziest of those breeds. i've only done basic obedience with my dogs more down to my training skills than the dogs ability to learn. There was an obedience &amp; agility  display team at the Great Greyhound Gathering this year and  Jennifer Bachelor in the states certainly shows what ex-racers can achieve with some training, check out her agility videos 

Lurcher Link  is a good place to look for a rescue lurchers (adults &amp; pups) and their forum members own all sorts of the lurcher combinations along with saluki's and greyhounds so would probably be able to advise you also.


----------



## sam1am (11 December 2009)

We *Think* our 12 week old pup is a Border collie / greyhound cross, she's great, really intelligent and smart.Not sure how big she'l get but her paws are quite big!


Her at 8 weeks:







Now:











She dosnt really stay quiet enough for me to get a good picture!!!


----------



## Marshmallow29 (11 December 2009)

What a cute puppy.  Lovely


----------



## Hollymav (11 December 2009)

I had a Saluki x Greyhound and he was one of the most lovable dogs I have ever met.

He loved to go out for a run or long walks (never did actual agility with him but he managed to get over several fences to get out of a neighbours garden when she was looking after him!!!).

He was fab with children and very protective over my 4 year old nephew (but not in an agressive way - just liked to know where he was and who was going near him!).  He could be a little grumpy towards certain types of dog but this was due to him being attacked by another dog when he was a puppy. 

His fur was lovely and soft, not at all wirey. He did go alot hairier after he was castrated but was still soft!

Sadly he was put to sleep 3 weeks ago but I wouldn't hesitate to get another cross bred like him.


----------



## CorvusCorax (11 December 2009)

There aren't many salukis in NI, gerbilgirl, the only ones I have ever seen in public have been in Derry and Buncrana in Donegal, so I doubt there would be a huge amount in rescue.


----------



## Clodagh (11 December 2009)

I've got a saluki x whippet, shes about 23". Shes the most pig ignorant untrainable dog I've ever had but has the most wonderful temperament. When shes ignoring you she does it in such a nice way.
She has a brain the size of a pea and all of it is designed to do exactly what she wants whenever she wants. Shes great with the children and other dogs, scared of the chickens!, OK with cats she knows but if she doesn't want to hear you she just looks the other way and thats it - surely, if she can't see you you can't see her either?
I can't imagine her doing agility, she just plants if scared or doesn't understand (or doesn't want to understand...)
Here she is:





She comes out hacking with me and is a beautiful, gentle, lovely dog but if it runs she kills it.
I did get her as a rescue and we don't know how old she is so whether it would be better to get one as a puppy.


----------



## CorvusCorax (11 December 2009)

Oh hang on - didn't Cayla have a saluki x rescue?

Probs a bit far for you though, GB.


----------



## GinaGem (11 December 2009)

I'd suggest not getting something like Bes!!!!

She has a short attention span and won't wait for instructions if she's trying to please.  for instance we tried to teach her to roll over - well now anytime she wants something she flops onto her side - funny but not ideal.  She wouldn't do agility!!  She's just too full on and excitable!

We think she's greyhound x







Dom on the other hand would be perfect but he's a wiry type:

We think he's bedlington x


----------



## FestiveSpirit (11 December 2009)

I want Dom, he is gorgeous  
	
	
		
		
	


	













Actually Bes is lovely too


----------



## gerbilgirl (13 December 2009)

They're all gorgeous 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

@CaveCanem, I looked on Belfast Gumtree, there's regularly Saluki type pups on free to good home and up to £50ish? I'd rather get a rescue but if this idea sticks in my head much longer I would rather have a type dog I really want... Oh I don't know lol. And about Cayla's rescue, I'm not looking at individual dogs at least until early January, it wouldn't be fair to bring a new dog into our house just before Christmas!

@Clodagh and _Gina_, Pig ignorant, short attention span, full on and excitable sum up my other three perfectly, so I could cope with another one 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'm sorry to hear about your dog Hollymav 
	
	
		
		
	


	





And that puppy is beautiful sam_i_am 
	
	
		
		
	


	




!


----------

